# GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro



## Siggi-51 (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
möchte allen "armen Würstchen" mitteilen, daß ich heute einen Brief aus Spanien mit einer OFFIZIELLEN GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro erhalten habe. 
Absender ist: European Bono Loto/ International Comission  in Madrid.
In holprigem Deutsch steht noch, die Summe wäre bei einer Sicherheitsfirma hinterlegt, die zehn Prozent der Summe erhält, da alles in meinem Namen versichert wäre.
Ein "Anmeldeformular zur Anmeldung eines Gewinnanspruches" liegt auch bei. Dort möchte man unter anderem meinen "BEFUF", "FAMIELIENSTAND" und für Banküberweisung meine Bankdaten. Das soll ich der "Sicherheitsfirma" faxen! 
Witzigerweise war das Schreiben ohne pers. Namen an meine Firmenadresse im Nachbarort adressiert.
Also, wer hilft mir, die Kohle einzusammeln? Alle Helfer lade ich auf meine Kosten zu einer Euro-Bustour mit Lamadecken-Verlosung und Geschenk von Magnetarmbändern ein. Den Rest des Gewinns spende ich Heiko zur Pflege und Erweiterung des Forums.
Gruß von einem kopfschüttelnden und lachenden Siggi-51


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ungen-gegen-spanische-lotterie-betrueger.html

Loteria Primitiva - Antispam e.V.

"loteria primitiva" - Google-Suche


----------



## Siggi-51 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ungen-gegen-spanische-lotterie-betrueger.html
> 
> Loteria Primitiva - Antispam e.V.
> 
> "loteria primitiva" - Google-Suche



Hallo,
die "Dokumente" ähneln stark den von Dir eingescannten der "Loteria primitiva" nur heißt sie bei mir "Bono loto" und die angebliche Sicherheitsfirma "Mapfre Seguros S.A.". 
Kontaktieren soll ich die "Auslands sachbearbeiterin Elina.G.Schmidt".
Unterschrieben ist das Machwerk von "Catalina Alvarez  Vice President".
Leider spreche ich kein Spanisch, sonst würde ich mal bei den angegebenen Rufnummern von "Mapfre" oder "Bono Loto" nachfragen. Wäre sicher lustig!
Gruß vom immer noch lachenden Siggi


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*

und nun stehen eben diese neuen Namen neben den alten...
Lesen ist aber für Betroffene halt gefährlich, Du weißt ja: wegen der Unwissenheit 
Die können dann aber sicher trotzdem lachen


----------



## Sandra Q. (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*

Hallo Siggi - 51

wir haben auch einen Brief bekommen von "BONO LOTO"
Hast du das Geld bekommen??? 
Weiß nicht ob das wirklich wahr ist das man da 10 % überweisen soll und man dann das Geld bekommt..
Wäre sehr glücklich wenn du oder jemand anders mir da weiter helfen könnte..

Lg Sandra


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Sandra Q. schrieb:


> Wäre sehr glücklich wenn du oder jemand anders mir da weiter helfen könnte


Leider kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen. Macht aber nichts, da Du ja offenbar nicht in der Lage bist, (dies) zu lesen - und das so nicht erfahren kannst. Schade eigentlich. Du hast die Diskussion hier aber schon gelesen?

PS: In UK hat man neulich eine Hausdurchsuchung im Zusammenhang mit diesen Betrügern gemacht:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7990485.stm

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/57726-uk-abzocke-von-fussballfans-via-premium-sms.html

Es heißt, dass die Gauner dort 35 Millionen Pfund verdient haben. Von Leuten, die alles glauben, was sie lesen.

PS: Bono Loto oder Bono Lotto?
http://crime-online.info/2008/04/the-colourful-bono-lottery-scam-e-mail/ (2008 )
http://crime-online.info/tag/contact/page/38/ (2005!!!)


----------



## Siggi-51 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Sandra Q. schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi - 51
> 
> wir haben auch einen Brief bekommen von "BONO LOTO"
> Hast du das Geld bekommen???
> ...


Hallo Sandra,
bei all derartigen Benachrichtigungen hat noch KEINER jemals Geld bekommen.
Viele nicht informierte Leute, die auf den Quatsch der "Nigeria-Connection" hereingefallen sind haben zum Teil sehr viel (Lehr-)Geld verloren.
Google einfach mal nach Nigeria-Connection oder schau beim Forum Anti-Spam rein.
Du darfst niemals vergessen: Keiner hat etwas zu verschenken und wer so etwas vorschiebt hat es im allgemeinen auf DEIN Geld abgesehen!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Hallo Sandra,
> bei all derartigen Benachrichtigungen hat noch KEINER jemals Geld bekommen.


Das ist so pauschal wie falsch 

Ab und an haben die Versender schon Geld bekommen, sonst würden die das nimmer machen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*

Weitere Info zur Nigeria-Connection hier:

419er - Antispam Wiki

Diese Variante mit der angeblichen Lotterie (die es natürlich gar nicht gibt...) ist nur eine von vielen Betrugsvarianten der Nigeria-Connection.

Man rechnet, dass ca. einer von hundert Adressaten "anbeisst".
Es gibt eine Schätzung, die allein für Deutschland im Jahre 2007 den Schaden durch den 419-Betrug auf sage und schreibe 280 Mio. US-$ beziffert.


----------



## Siggi-51 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist so pauschal wie falsch



Naja, wenn man einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reißt und den (erklärenden) Rest ignoriert, stimme ich zu.
Falls Du mir einen "Gewinner" bringst, der den "Gewinn" erhalten hat, gebe ich einen aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Falls Du mir einen "Gewinner" bringst, der den "Gewinn" erhalten hat, gebe ich einen aus.


Wer sprach davon, dass ein *Gewinner* einen *Gewinn* gehabt hätte? Heiko nicht, oder?


Heiko schrieb:


> Ab und an haben die *Versender* schon Geld bekommen, sonst würden die das nimmer machen.





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Schätzung, die allein für Deutschland im Jahre 2007 den Schaden durch den 419-Betrug auf sage und schreibe 280 Mio. US-$ beziffert.


Also gibt es da einen Haufen *Gewinne*...


----------



## Siggi-51 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer sprach davon, dass ein *Gewinner* einen *Gewinn* gehabt hätte? Heiko nicht, oder?
> 
> Also gibt es da einen Haufen *Gewinne*...



Also irgendwie scheinen hier alle nur meinen ersten Satz zu lesen und den Rest, der ja genau das aussagt, nicht sehen zu wollen, um (für mich) völlig überflüssige Belehrungen abzulassen.
Komische Art von Rechthaberei - aber wer´s unbedingt braucht.......


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: GEWINNBENACHRICHTIGUNG über 915 810,00 Euro*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reißt und den (erklärenden) Rest ignoriert, stimme ich zu.


das gilt genauso für dich 


Heiko schrieb:


> Siggi-51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Sandra,
> ...



Um es für dich leichter verständlich  zu machen, das Posting mit Ironietags: 



Heiko schrieb:


> Siggi-51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Sandra,
> ...



Ende der Wortklaubereien


----------

